# Cables, cable-pulling lubricant and the Wet Link Phenomena



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Why not use baby powder then? Seems odd but it works- when the pipe is dry that is. It's handy for getting finger prints off of ceiling tile as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

The_Modifier said:


> Why not use baby powder then? Seems odd but it works- when the pipe is dry that is. It's handy for getting finger prints off of ceiling tile as well.:thumbsup:


 
I'm allergic. I wouldn't be worth a flip all day. Sneezing my butt off. :laughing:


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

It has been a requirment here to put telephone wire from the terminal room to the customers premise in conduit for about 5 years now. Never had to use lube and I don't think it would affect voice the way it does data. When pulling service wire thru conduit, I have used Polywater brand. There again, not the same issue. Good info to know!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Im a dry guy.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

chewy said:


> Im a dry guy.


How droll....


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Powdered soapstone if you can find it.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Powdered soapstone if you can find it.


That would turn into an abrasive if it came into contact with water or old lube wouldnt it? Or is it like the slurry they make up as a lubricant for under road boring?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> Wet Link Phenomena


I suspect more a Market stink phenomena in the copper/fiber war Larmdude.....~CS~


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

Wouldn't need lube if they used 2-4" conduit for every pair of cables like the engineers seem to want :no:


----------



## Electrician#1trade (Mar 19, 2013)

I work in Chicago and the rule is if the cable is not accessible for service then it must be in emt. Orlando park required full emt systems for all electrical work. Must also be ul listed installs. This was crazy. Hvac cable in emt, DATA in full emt, burg, CCTV. Appropriate size too. 40% fill, x amount of box fill, and only so many KOs removed. True electrical code suns of guns. 
I lost track.... Ok appropriate cable drop sized emt means no lube. Talkum powder is a carcinogen so I feel bad for the dumb insulation installers that rub down every day.
If lube is used, use water based and applied with a towel or sponge. 
Btw I know you all know the above, I've just never heard of this water and cable problem. It must be specific to those that dump a bottle of lube into a single conduit run.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

in some places ive seen them use corn starch instead of talc


----------

